# Spray options



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm getting ready to spray my hay fields and pastures this weekend for weed control. I'm including prices as well.

1. Grazon Next = $103 dollars for 2 gallons @ 1.6 pints per acre recommeded
2. 2 4-D Ester= $60 dollars for 2.5 gallons @ 1 quart per acre
3. 2 4-D Amine= $40 dollars for 2.5 gallons @ 1 quart per acre

So basically I'm going to buy one jug of each for every ten acres I want to spray. Knowing the costs and the effective of both which would you guys use. I'll be spraying planted orchard grass hay fields and mixed grass pastures for cattle and horses. I will be using a surfactant in anything I spray. Thanks for the help.

--Kyle


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Are there any specific weeds you are trying to control? You will be using h2o right? Any fields next to yours that have crops? If so, what kind of crops. Spraying time is usually windy time, use larger droplets to minimize drift, practice due deligence with the 2-4d....I usually use Amine.....I use Pastora for control of Baha'i and Sandburs.....Pastora has no grazing restrictions either....Grazon is a good product unless you have Sandburs and perhaps Vasey grass...doesn't control Baha'i, but I don't think you care about that in a pasture....hope it helps


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

No specific weeds to mention. If I were to go through and identify every type of weed in my pasture of hay fields I wouldn't have time to do anything else! LOL. In one of the hay fields there is wheat planted next to it. would any of the above harm the wheat? Yes I will be mixing it with water and surfactant.

--Kyle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Too hot for ester now Kyle. Amine will kill most early season weeds and the ones it wont kill it will suppress enough where they won't be a bother in your first cutting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No problem on the wheat Kyle.....not sure on Grazon, but I don't think so, ck that label......good luck this season


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok guys I got my 300 gallon sprayer this morning and plan to start spraying this afternoon when I get off work as well as tomorrow. The weather looks to be good for spraying and that makes me happy. I bought enough 2-4-D Amine to spray all my hay fields and pastures both but I have a question. I had some dozer work in some of the pastures (knocking out old fence lines and old buildings) and have since sown some KY-31 in them. It's just now starting to come up good. Will spraying those fields kill the young seedlings? I'm torn between not spraying them at all or just "going around" the places I sowed seed earlier this year. what are y'alls thoughts on it?

--Kyle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Go around. 2-4d will for sure kill seedling grass.

Regards, Mike


----------

